# Ordered My New Bow



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

in your sig it says alien x, did you get both? 

You should see your maxxis soon, I'm getting my AB after 3.5 weeks


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Im ordering my Genesis for NASP later in the week.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not buying both there was a mix up with my order so i just decided to stick with good old Hoyt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Did the shop give you a better price on the maxxis, there is quite a price differance


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea $200 off


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thats a good deal on a maxxis, you should like it


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats post up some pics when you get it. What color is it?


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

The maxxis looks like a pretty sweet bow. Post pics when you get it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

jason_thacker_3 said:


> The maxxis looks like a pretty sweet bow. Post pics when you get it.


Will do


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, where are you guys getting all of this money?! Unless you allready have a job.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bow. If I didn't just get a Alpha max I would be getting a Maxxis. But I love my alpha max and there is no way it's going!


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hoytkiller said:


> Great bow. If I didn't just get a Alpha max I would be getting a Maxxis. But I love my alpha max and there is no way it's going!


i love mine too but its goin and im gettin myself a monster :thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

thats an awesome looking bow, post the pics when it comes in


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

SWEET POST PICS WHEN IT COMES:thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

my burner gets in tomorrow. 

For sure post pics when your maxxis comes in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome! Ive heard good things bout them..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Wow, where are you guys getting all of this money?! Unless you allready have a job.


I'm planning on getting a job this summer. My burner is the only bow that my parents have floated me money for, since i went to hoyt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Bow*

COOL,I might get a new hoyt trykon sport next week.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*New bow*

never mind I got it today.


----------

